# Case IH 235



## sidretro (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi.

I am new to all this and wanted some advice please. I am looking at purchasing a second hand Case IH 235 (18hp 3 cyl diesel) with a 60 inch finishing mower deck underneath it. I have surfed the net to try and find out as much info as possible, but unfortunately there isn't much out there. The tractor is 2WD and has a little over 600 hours on it. It has a Hydro drive. What I also wanted to know is if a Hydro drive is more reliable than a tractor with gears. We will be using it to cut grass on 2 properties, one being 5 acres and the other 8 acres. The grass is growing wild at the moment and we normally have a contractor slash it 3 or 4 times a year. Would 235 be up to this type of work or would it struggle? 

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

I hope you didn't buy it. It's a good little tractor but parts are high dollar. It's Japanese built and either has a Mitsibishi or Nissan engine (can't remember right now)


----------



## scood1 (Apr 12, 2012)

The 235 with 18 hp Mitsubishi will do a great job for what you are doing
I mow 6.5 acres every 10 days and love the tractor
I have used it with a 48" box blade, 48" tiller, post hole digger, and front end loader,all work great just have to remember its not a Big Boy but gets the job done
My 235 has 1200 hrs and operates great
One complaint, the tires only lasted 21 years on the front


----------

